# Help Me Toilet Train My Labrador...please



## loonylabs (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi, i have a 2yr old female lab ...have had her since a puppy, tried to paper train her which was successfull to a certain extent, but never really progressed from weeing on the floor to keeping it all in until morning. She is always let out around 10pm to do her stuff and then is let out again at 5am. so i was advised to get a crate and this worked perfectly (dry all night)~, but i keep trying to let her out of the cage overnight only to wake up to dog mess and wee everywhere including my daughters bedroom! So my question is this....can someone out there please help me stop this horrible behaviour?
thanks


----------



## loonylabs (Sep 2, 2008)

ps/....she is fed the correct amount of food for her weight and is never fed after 5.30pm....


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

If the crate seems to work overnight, perhaps you should stick to it? My puppy feels safe in his and never makes a mess in it.  If not, can you leave her secure in one small room? This would stop the mess in other rooms.


----------



## loonylabs (Sep 2, 2008)

the crate works fine but having two labradors and two 42" crates in my dining room can be a bit of an eyesore!! and i really dont want them to be a permanent fixture as they have been for two yrs and i would really like her to be dry overnight! so does any have any ideas on how to try to stop it..thanks


----------



## loonylabs (Sep 2, 2008)

i also have an open plan house and she can get over the stair gates, my daughter doesnt sleep with her door shut...so can keep summer in one room...please someone must have some ideas???


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

You really need to go completely back to basics.

Carefully clean all areas your dog has previously soiled using a warm solution of biological washing powder (for example, a teaspoon of powder dissolved in a cup of warm water) or a specially formulated pet stain remover product, which will remove all traces of the smell from your house.

When you first wake up, last thing at night and every hour during the day, take your dog outside to a place in your garden that you have chosen and let your dog walk up and down or run about and sniff the area (both exercise and sniffing helps stimulate elimination).

Stay out with your dog and patiently walk up and down for at least five minutes. If your dog starts to go to the toilet, give praise and a keep word like "be quick" "get clean" wee wees", be consistant with what key word or phrase you use. It is important that, for the first two weeks, there is constant supervision so that your dog cannot go to the toilet in the house.

During the times that you cannot supervise your dog or when you go to sleep, confine the dog to their crate or similar. Few dogs soil their own bed and, if confined to bed, they are unlikely to relieve themselves.

Although it is unfair to confine them for long periods, this does provide a way of preventing them from soiling the house for short periods when you cannot supervise. This avoids perpetuating bad habits at times when you need to concentrate on other things.

Between trips to the garden, supervise your dog continually when in the house. This means keeping your dog in view at all times and being aware of what the dog is doing. When unable to supervise, confine them to bed, but do not leave your dog there for long periods of time.

When you see your dog about to toilet in the house, take your dog immediately to your chosen place in the garden and praise the dog by giving a food treat or a game with a favourite toy. It is essential your dog associates going to that place with a reward. Catching in time means your dog will still need to go. Wait until the dog has performed and praise well.

When you find a puddle or mess, do not punish your dog for any "accidents" discovered too late. It may make you feel better but it is most unpleasant for your dog and ultimately does not teach anything.

Consider that these accidents are now your fault rather than the dogs since you were not supervising closely enough.

You need to continue with this routine for at least two weeks. During this time, your dog learns about getting praise for going to the toilet outside and, since there is no chance to go inside, the habit of going outside develops. Throughout these first two weeks and for a while afterwards, continue to go out with your pet to the garden in order to praise them until the training is firmly established in your dogs mind.

After two weeks of the above routine, gradually increase the time between visits to the garden. Your dog will eventually want to go to the toilet at a time other than the one you select. At this time, your dog will probably become more active or may wander over to the door. Watch for a change in behaviour and take the dog out quickly.

Gradually, as you begin to be able to recognise the signs that mean your dog needs to go, you can relax your supervision in the house.

Specific signals that indicate that your dog wants to go out may include running to the door, whining or just being generally restless. Reinforce these signals by letting your dog out and the dog will soon be asking to go out whenever the toilet is needed.

Housetraining will happen more easily if you keep to the same pattern of feeding and exercising each day.

At night, the easiest solution is to position your dogs bed somewhere outside your bedroom door and confine your pet in the usual way. Leave your bedroom door open so that if your dog wakes up and needs to go during the night, you will hear whining or moving around. Get up and take your dog outside, following all the daytime procedures. Confine your dog to the bed once more when you come back in.

Do not leave a dog confined to bed all night without you being available to go out when the dog really needs to go. Not only is this unkind but, if you force your dog to mess in the bed, the dog may develop a habit of doing this and you have lost the chance of teaching your dog to be clean.

When you go out, if going out for less than two hours, you could leave the dog confined to bed in the usual way, but ensure they cannot be hurt when confined. Make sure your dog had the chance to exercise and go to the toilet before doing so. If you will be out for two hours or longer, do not confine your dog. Leave the pet in one room only and cover as much of the floor with newspaper.

This does not teach your dog to be clean but makes any mess easier to clean up and prevents the house becoming soiled. Do not scold or punish if you find that your dog has gone to the toilet on the floor when you return.

Good luck


----------

